# Restaurant Suggestions



## lovinmaryland

17th Anniversary this weekend and was hoping for some restaurant suggestions.  Doesn't have to be local we're willing to head into Annapolis, DC, Baltimore, where ever.  Just want to go some place where the food is *really good*...and preferably doesn't have a bunch bratty ass kids running around


----------



## Radiant1

I have no real suggestions for you, but happy anniversary! I hope you both enjoy your weekend!


----------



## migtig

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!   

Bistro Belle Maison.  Pricey but worth every penny.  This week's menu is below:


.Bistro Belle Maison Dinner Menu this Week! 410.326.2707 for reservations. Join us tonight for a lovely farm-to-table dinner on the balcony!
-
grilled oysters on the half, house pickled baby ginger, grapefruit, pac choi, sauce mignonette
-
seared scallops, corn bisque, tomatoes, artisan sausage, cress
-
chicken 'n dumplings
-
veal sweetbreads, house chips, roast turnips, green goddess
-...
beef ribeye steak, broccoli raab, baby carrots, potatoes au gratin
-
oysters en cocotte, creamed leaks, artichokes, bacon, spinach, panko crust
-
tagliatelle, peas, yellow grape tomatoes, shallots, fresh herbs, lemon, olive oil
-
beef tenderloin carpaccio, pickled shallots & thai bird chiles, shaved manchego, capers, arugula


----------



## lovinmaryland

Radiant1 said:


> I have no real suggestions for you, but happy anniversary! I hope you both enjoy your weekend!


Thanks!


migtig said:


> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Bistro Belle Maison.  Pricey but worth every penny.  This week's menu is below:
> 
> 
> .Bistro Belle Maison Dinner Menu this Week! 410.326.2707 for reservations. Join us tonight for a lovely farm-to-table dinner on the balcony!
> -
> grilled oysters on the half, house pickled baby ginger, grapefruit, pac choi, sauce mignonette
> -
> seared scallops, corn bisque, tomatoes, artisan sausage, cress
> -
> chicken 'n dumplings
> -
> veal sweetbreads, house chips, roast turnips, green goddess
> -...
> beef ribeye steak, broccoli raab, baby carrots, potatoes au gratin
> -
> oysters en cocotte, creamed leaks, artichokes, bacon, spinach, panko crust
> -
> tagliatelle, peas, yellow grape tomatoes, shallots, fresh herbs, lemon, olive oil
> -
> beef tenderloin carpaccio, pickled shallots & thai bird chiles, shaved manchego, capers, arugula



I have a reservation there already...You all's pictures looked so amazing...but this menu isnt speaking to me is why I'm thinking we may try some place else.  

Have you been to Jerry's Place?


----------



## Beta

lovinmaryland said:


> 17th Anniversary this weekend and was hoping for some restaurant suggestions.  Doesn't have to be local we're willing to head into Annapolis, DC, Baltimore, where ever.  Just want to go some place where the food is *really good*...and preferably doesn't have a bunch bratty ass kids running around



Joe's 

http://www.joes.net/?loc=dc


and happy anniversary!


----------



## vraiblonde

lovinmaryland said:


> Have you been to Jerry's Place?



Jerry's food is amazing, but it's noisy and small.  Are you going for romantic, or just incredible food?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta said:


> Joe's
> 
> http://www.joes.net/?loc=dc
> 
> 
> and happy anniversary!


This place looks really good!  Youve been?  What'd you get?


vraiblonde said:


> Jerry's food is amazing, but it's noisy and small.  Are you going for romantic, or just incredible food?



Amazing food!  Friends of ours ate there last weekend and raved...only thing is they had the crab cakes and sides no other dishes.  Big B isnt a big fan of crab cakes so I'm just wondering if the other seafood items are just as good.


----------



## Dye Tied

Joe Squared. Really, really good food, great beers and lots of fun things to do right in the area

http://www.powerplantlive.com/index.cfm?page=dine-drink-play&venueID=19


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dye Tied said:


> Joe Squared. Really, really good food, great beers and lots of fun things to do right in the area
> 
> http://www.powerplantlive.com/index.cfm?page=dine-drink-play&venueID=19



I was just in Baltimore and almost went there...I was in the mood for beef that day so I hit up Chaps Pit Beef...knocked another off my bucket list...but still have this one to try 

What have you ordered?  The clam pizza looked amazing.


----------



## Dye Tied

Pizzas are delicious and the crab artichoke risotto (really any kind) is soooo good. They have great drinks. Just look at the pizza toppings....amazing.

http://joesquared.com/


----------



## General Lee

Fogo De Choa in DC. You can thank me later.


----------



## NextJen

If money is no object, we did The Chop House in Annapolis once.  Amazing steak.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Westlawn Inn in North Beach.  Food is fantastic and they have small intimate dining rooms.  They also usually have a jazz combo playing.


----------



## vraiblonde

luvmygdaughters said:


> Westlawn Inn in North Beach.  Food is fantastic and they have small intimate dining rooms.  They also usually have a jazz combo playing.



What did you eat?

Happy anniversary, btw


----------



## BigBlue

Con grats....

in DC,
http://www.ebbitt.com/

in Annapolis ,we had my daughters wedding reception here ........


http://www.chart-house.com/locations/annapolis/


and if you want to get away ......


http://www.redlioninn.com/


----------



## daylily

We really like Fogo De Chao.  It'd be great for an anniversary dinner because you'll be there a while, just enjoying a nice relaxing dinner together.  My advice is to starve yourself all day before you go, haha.  Chop House in Annapolis is another one we like a lot, more than Mortons or Ruth's Chris.  Great steaks, sides and desserts.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GURPS

lovinmaryland said:


> 17th Anniversary this weekend and was hoping for some restaurant suggestions.  Doesn't have to be local we're willing to head into Annapolis, DC, Baltimore, where ever.  Just want to go some place where the food is *really good*...and preferably doesn't have a bunch bratty ass kids running around





RUTHS Chris Steak House ....

Shula's in Tysons


----------



## Booboo3604

GURPS said:


> RUTHS Chris Steak House ....
> 
> Shula's in Tysons




Shula's closed earlier this year unfortunately.  The closest one is now Richmond


----------



## Baja28

Filomena's in Georgetown. Get your pic taken with a "Pasta Mama". http://www.filomena.com/
Southside 815 in Alexandria. http://www.southside815.com/menu_list.jsp
Sweetwater Tavern 3066 Gate House Plaza, Falls Church, VA 22042 Phone703) 645-8100  Awesome craft beers brewed onsite
Capital Grille in DC (you may need a HELOC) https://www.thecapitalgrille.com/


----------



## TPD

General Lee said:


> Fogo De Choa in DC. You can thank me later.





Baja28 said:


> Capital Grille in DC (you may need a HELOC) https://www.thecapitalgrille.com/



Fogo De Choa and Capital Grille are our favorites in DC, but we only go about once a year because of the HELOC Baja mentions.  Buy stock in Darden Restaurants and you will get a $5 shareholder coupon each year for Capital Grille...


----------

